# Grand Prix change!



## J-kid (Aug 7, 2003)

Arona was injuryed training and broke his heel.
Pride is now thinking of replacing him with busta.....

This should get intresting!


----------



## JDenz (Aug 12, 2003)

they did replace him with Busta and he fought awsome.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah busta did real real well.


----------

